# Bay Dun Pictures



## Daylilly (May 6, 2017)

So, first I want to thank all of you who gave me their opinion, on the color of my foal. It seems that most of the people I have talked to (even out side the horse forum) think he is a Bay Dun. I was wondering if anyone has pictures of their Bay Dun? I would like pictures of your Bay Duns at any age, but it would be really fun to see them from foal to adult! 
Here is Mowgli. (The name fits him so well...he is such a wild boy!). I was also wondering if you had any thoughts on riding mares that have just foaled? I haven't ridden Lilly a lot. I was waiting till Mowgli was 2 weeks old. I was told the biggest worry was that her milk would be too warm for him? I didn't know that was an issue. Thanks again!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This one is of Dunny in 2013, as a yearling. 









This one is within the last year.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Cutter at 5 years old.










I have better pictures showing his color on photobucket but that site no longer gets along with my satellite service so I can't access them. If you want to you can look for Sasamy51 photobucket account and then go to the horse album. If I so much as go to that site it shuts me down but you may have better luck. If you do and you see those photos of the pitiful thing keep in mind he was a rescue.


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Mowgli is gorgeous! 

Here's my filly Gitana at birth


and at 3 months


When I got her at 7 months, first winter


Summer 2016 (just turned one)


Winter 2016-17, yearling.


Spring 2017, yearling


Most recent photo I've taken, last week sometime! She'll be 2 in July.


Haha, any opportunity to share photos of my little girl!!


----------



## Daylilly (May 6, 2017)

Wow, she really is a cutie!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well I don't have grown up pictures but I have baby pictures!!! This is Cash as a newborn, a week old and varying ages up to three months


----------

